# GUAYABO X2.... (happy accident!)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*is this a... ??*

mmh... thats ok11.67%cool!35.00%wow!35.00%WOW!!1830.00%WOOOO-HO-HOOO-HOOOOW!!!3558.33%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Good day, gentlemen.!!
Today's the day I leave my lair, to present to you one of my latest creations. like all good things in life, comes from a fortunate accident. I had my hands on a fork that was almost perfect ... guayabo (guava), I cut this fork long time ago, hoping to have some interesting idea to use this piece.

With poles being so open, I thought it would be best, to interpret the model ... I do not remember his name, Mr. joerg masterpiece ... but I did a lot of nonsense! cut over the handle ... and there I was&#8230; with a perfect fork&#8230; perfect!!, with almost no grip at all!!.

So ... I took a dry branch of guayabo (guava) ... from another tree, from another region .... and a scrap piece of mesquite as a spacer ... threaded rod and some epoxy ... I prayed to the creator and I began to make sawdust ... and out came this piece, with which I am amazed.

Two pieces of guayabo (guava) tied together with a spacer of mezquite .. and a detail of cow leather stabilized on resin (two layers, with black skin in between)

Here some pics!


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Que cosa bella....muy buen hecho.
What a beautiful thing....very well done.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, man, this is a primo slingshot! I absolutely LOVE this thing. Beautiful in every way.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

kuivo mi estimado CHANEKE, sigue cometiendo accidentes felices de esos, chulada de guayabona, iralo, iralo ya internacionalizaste las cuijas (lagartijas) jajajajajajajaja
saludos y un abrazo.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is a beauty! Well done! Bravo!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW, that is amazing, you do some very good work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

su arte tanto como el tirachinas


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job josh i love the shape!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Good Job, great shape


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow yeah. Great catty

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very well done! That is up there amongst one of the best catapults I have ever seen!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I say yes, to that one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very, very lovely piece of work! You have my sincere admiration.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Dude thats so awsome i love it


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, and nearly perfect shape!


----------



## AHA (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful slingshot man!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

You're an artiste!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing work as usual.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm liking that handle.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done mate. I like the way you worked it.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is an amazing slingshot


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

it is very nice be proud


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

It's very pleasing to the eye! Congratulations on it turning out so well.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nicely done. I love guava forks slingshots.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice just real NICE


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Si tú me dices que intentaste hacer una patita de chivo te habría creido sin chistar carnal. se ve muy chingona la composición.

Si muchos cuentan con su cuerno de chivo, tú porque no puedes contar en tu arsenal con una patita de chivo jeje!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ese Chaneke,

Tiene harta razon el mai Chepon. Este hibrido de mas de un par le quedo pa dejar paralelos a los que la vean. No pos si con aste no me pongo a los patines ni de chiste. Muy chula su creacion y no se en que se haya inspirado, pero a mi eso del guayabo me remonta a wenos dias jajajajaja. Saludotes







.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

A work of art sir!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Que mezclitas mi may , guayabita , mesquite y cuerito apretao , patitas abiertas la chulapona , una joya.
Exquisito maestro


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Wonderfull piece, this one must shoot like a charm.
I love it.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_Who created this??...God??_


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hello compadres!!

First, I want to thank you all for your always kind comments and support, I see that the publication of this piece has received many visitors, and as I see in the poll, has reached 24 "WOOOO-HO-hooo-HOOOOW! "votes ... I hope to be blessed with all these Gentiles votes in the contest of "the slingshot of the Month" for February (that would be great!)

thank you all again for your good vibes, that's fuel for my engine!

in a few minutes I'll go to the family ranch, I hope to find good material to continue with these projects.

good vibes to you all.

Is an incredible Sunday, by the way, there's a wonderful climate out there, warm, cloudy and windy.

see you soon, wish me luck

enjoy the sunday!!

here´s a cool song


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

I' m drooling on my keyboard watching that amazing piece of art.
Simply beautifull.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

face.xD said:


> I' m drooling on my keyboard watching that amazing piece of art.
> Simply beautifull.


that's a bit dangerous! Get yourself a container or a cup...or at least a handful of absorbent towels (LOL!)

thaks for your comment.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Fantastic as always Chaneke Josh!!

Btw, just have had a look on the thread SOTM Feb.2012... You have won the Jan. 2012 SOTM - do you have an abonnement?







Crazy!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

abonnement???







... sorry... i dont know the meaning and aplication of that word... but... mmmm... nop!









but... mmm... so far, so good!

thanks for your comment, Mr. Torsten.

cheers!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That is really nice!
Your presentation in your photos works so well with it too - just great!


----------



## SIDH (Feb 13, 2012)

pfff le pique sin querer null vote jajajajaja, pero ya sabes que se merece su !que ingona!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...Just incredible!!!!!
Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Nice! This may sound silly, But... I have more often found that when you are making something and follow it to where it wants to go, the result will seldom disappoint. It is when you try to force that screw-ups happen. But that is just me.


----------

